# Advice Forum



## muayThaiPerson (Mar 6, 2003)

Hey, I was just wondering if the Administrators could make and advice forum. A forum where members can post advice, beginners tips, taking care of injuries, etc. It would be useful to non members seeking information on MA advice related material. Just a thought. If you guys disagree, its all good.


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 6, 2003)

Some of that stuff is already covered in other fora, for instance, the injury questions can be asked in the health-related forum.  A lot of the other stuff can probably work well as thread throughout the other fora.

We appreciate the suggestion, and if we do find the need for it, we'll certainly consider doing so.

Cthulhu


----------



## muayThaiPerson (Mar 6, 2003)

Thanks for the response though


----------

